# Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?



## Tim1974 (2. Oktober 2017)

*Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Hallo,

ein Kumpel von mir hat einen Laptop und behauptet mit 8 GB RAM, wäre es angeblich sinnvoller die Auslagerungsdatei abzustellen, weil diese sonst Schreibzyklen der SSD verbrauchen würde.
Abgeblich hat er sogar bei 4 GB RAM die Auslagerungsdatei abgestellt, obwohl ich ihm dringend davon abgeraten habe.
Selbst würde ich frühestens bei 16 GB RAM überhaupt erst anfangen darüber nachzudenken, diese eventuell abzustellen, vermutlich würde ich sie sicherheitshalber aber trotzdem lieber an lassen.

Kann jemand genau sagen, ab wieviel RAM man die Auslagerungsdatei bei Windows 10 H.P. 64 Bit abstellen kann, ohne dadurch Nachteile (wie Fehlermeldungen oder Anwendungsabstürze) in Kauf nehmen zu müssen?
Ist es wirklich für die SSD relevant, ob die Auslagerungsdatei an- oder abgeschaltet ist?

Ich hab sie bei meinem Rechner jedenfalls immer angeschaltet gehabt, trotz 120 GB SSD auf der sie lag und nach den ca. 3 Jahren Nutzung immer noch eine SSD in gutem Zustand gehabt, die laut Samsung Magician noch weit von einer hohen Schreibleistung entfernt war.

Gruß
Tim


----------



## NBLamberg (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Ich würde erst gar nicht damit anfangen, weil es nämlich in Windows Prozesse gibt die die Auslagerungsdatei brauchen und ach ja Spiele z.B. auch, meine Auslagerungsdatei ist nicht einmal 2GB groß und ich habe eine SSD


----------



## LaVolpe (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Einfach lassen.
Da zu fuschen bringt nichts. Macht mehr Ärger als Sinn


----------



## Tim1974 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Ja, das meine ich auch, aber manche hören halt erst auf solche Argumente, wenn sie mal einen Systemcrash mit Datenverlust hatten.


----------



## D0pefish (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Also ich pfusche da schon immer dran rum. 
Habs ja nun oft genug erwähnt. Bei SSD's setzt man meiner Empfehlung nach eine dynamische Größe, die dann eben bei 8GB auf minimum16MB (ja Megabyte) und maximum (zum Testen) auf 1536 MB gesetzt wird. Jetzt fährst du mal ein par Alltagssettings und beobachtest die Dateigröße. Falls die auf Anschlag 1536 liegt musst du in 512 MB-Schritten erhöhen. Wenn sie aus Prinzip bei 128 liegt, kannst du auch gleich bei 128 anfangen. Denke da sollte man etwas flexibel mitdenken und dann anpassen. Meine pagefile.sys steht stur bei der Ausgangsgröße. In bald fünf Jahren habe ich sie viermal auf 256 Megabyte gesehen, deswegen setze ich hier aus Kulanz auf 2048 MB max, was aber wirklich latte ist, da dynamisch und ich kein Szenario anwende welches die Pagefile größer werden lässt. Ab 12 GB RAM sollte die pagefile auf 9 vom 10 Rechnern auf dem Mindestwert bleiben, auch auf 'zugemüllten 0815-Installationen'.
Bei HDD's würde ich bei 8 GB RAM bei einer festen Größe von 1024 bleiben. Fest, damit Windows den physischen Platz auf der HDD möglichst gleich beim ersten Anlegen unfragmentiert besetzt hält. Schlechtes Praxisbeispiel: Wenn man auf einer völlig fragmentierten HDD an der Pagefile _rumpfuscht_, dann passiert es leicht, dass sie quer über die HDD in passende freie Bereiche zerstückelt wird. Lässt sich zBsp mit OO-Defrag Pro-trial ansehen. Das st aber Steinzeitwissen, nur der Vollständigkeit halber noch einmal erwähnt.

Bilder sagen mehr als Worte (künstliches Chaos und die Kiste läuft schon den ganzen Tag):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tim1974 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Ich hab bisher immer den empfohlenen Wert sowohl bei min als auch bei max eingesetzt, also eine feste Größe, sowohl auf HDDs als auch auf SDDs, hat das irgendwelche Nachteile?
Denn so würde ja das lästige rumprobieren und immer wieder anpassen weg fallen.


----------



## HisN (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Hat überhaupt nix mit der RAM-Menge zu tun.
Ist alleine von DEINEN Anwendungen und DEINER Arbeitsweise abhängig.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie man auf die Idee kommt dass es von der RAM-Menge abhängig ist. Sofern ausreichen RAM vorhanden ist, besteht absolut kein Zusammenhang. ist zu wenig vorhanden, ist man sogar auf sie angewiesen.
Ich hab sie übrigens auch mit 64GB im Rechner noch angeschaltet.
Warum wollt ihr immer wie verrückt an dem Ast sägen, auf dem ihr sitzt?
Die Windows-API bietet einem Programmierer EXPLITZIT die Möglichkeit Speicher innerhalb der Auslagerungsdatei anzufordern. Nutzt sein Programm diese Möglichkeit, wird es nicht funktionieren wenn sie abgeschaltet ist. Nebenbei braucht jedes 32-Bit-Programm, das Speicher oberhalb des 2GB-Userspace benutzen möchte die Auslagerungsdatei, denn es geht (in der Regel) nur über diesen Umweg für diese Programme.


----------



## Bragir (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Hallo allerseits,
hier mal meine Seite der Medaille - ich nutze den Rechner zum surfen, filme gucken, Musik hören und zocken - games ala Witcher 3,Prey,Doom 3,GTA 5,FC-Primal,AOTS aber auch "alte" 32-Bit-Games aus der Ära 200x - ich habe seit 2009 immer min 16 Gbyte an RAM verbaut gehabt und seitdem immer die Auslagerungsdatei aus. In bisher 8 Jahren hat das zu genau NULL problemen geführt bei mir. Sicher kann ich nicht für die Allgemeinheit sprechen - aber ich habe damit meine SSDs und davor meine Nerven durch verringertes HDD-Gerödele geschont.

NB:Sys ist seit langen jahren n 8370 FX mit 2x SSD und 16 Gb DDR3 unter win 7 - mein Beitrag passt also nicht wirklich da anderes Win. KA ob das einen Unterschied macht.


----------



## HisN (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Das ist in der Regel ein Trugschluss.
Du verhinderst das Windows freien Speicher hat um Deine Datenträger zu schonen.
Man überlege sich:
Ich zocke am Tag ein Game bei dem 10x hintereinander die gleiche Map von der HDD geladen wird.
Würde die Auslagerungsdatei angeschaltet sein, dann würde Windows ein paar Daten auslagern und die Map würde 9x aus dem Ram kommen. 
Aber man hat die Auslagerungsdatei ja abgeschaltet, und so ist nicht genug freier Speicher übrig um sie im Ram zu halten, und sie muss tatsächlich 10x von der HDD/SSD geladen werden.

Ist natürlich konstruiert, aber das "schonen" ist nicht immer das, was ihr glaubt zu erreichen.


----------



## KeBeNe (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Also, bei mir habe ich diese auch immer begrenzt auf 4gb, ich habe 64/128 und 256gb in meinen Systemen, bis jetzt gab's noch nie Probleme, per Default hat es mir bei dem Rechner mit 256gb, 80gb von ssd für die Auslagerung reserviert.


----------



## Kilon (26. März 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Du hast 256 GB DDR4-RAM und dazu eine pagefile von 80 * 1024 MB auf einer SSD oder meinst du 256 GB SSD?! Jedoch wie kommt sowas? Bei mir steht manchmal "empfohlen 5944 MB", als Maximum das selbe und Minimum ist wie immer 16 MB (naja selbst bei HDD ist das irgendwie 90er Jahre mäßig als man noch 32 MB RAM hatte  

Ich mein ich weiß es gibt Leute die haben zu viel Geld bzw. sind halt PC-Süchtig (soll keine Abwertung sein, bin selbst süchtig nur nicht danach) und die geben eben Tausende von €uro aus für 1080er usw... damit sie das (mitgelieferte? so lange der Vorrat reicht?!) Destiny 2 auch bei UHD-4K mit knapp über 60fps spielen können.... oO andere Spiele habe ich in der Grafik noch nicht gesehen wo es diesen Modus gibt oder wo die Karte über 60 FPS packt, da müsste dann wohl Titan Xp, Fury X, Vega 64 oder so ans Werk...  ich spiele weiter das bisschen auf 1920x1080... wozu 4000€ für nen Rechner ausgeben wo du quasi täglich gucken kannst wie der Wertverfall ist, mit jeder neuen CPU Variante, erholender Euro und wieder langsame Übernahme der neuen Wechselkurs-Preise usw... daher ist die i7-7700K und i7-8700K auf Ryzen 5 Preisniveau weil sie überall reduziert ist, ka ob der Bedarf überschätzt wurde oder ob es eben einfach an dem Tageskurs von vorhin ~1,24 US-$ je €uro liegt. 

Nvidia Karten sind auch reduziert zwischen 10 und 19% gewesen am WE wo ich auf "Arbeit" mal geschnuppert habe, wir hatten ja fast Parität und jetzt eben ist es sehr lange schon stabil bei über 1,20... schlecht für Export, gut für Import...  zu dem AKW-Wahnsinn halt ich mich lieber zurück, der Ruin... Atomstrom weg, und jedes unser Nachbarn baut aus, jeder auf der Welt der kann/darf baut aus, sogar Italien kehrt wieder zur Atomenergie zurück nach dem man nach Tschernobyl vorsichtshalber raus ist... Polen baut sein 1. AKW der Geschichte. Frankreich ist sowieso eine Massen-Sammelstelle für AKW's die uns ebenso töten würde hier in Berlin wie wenn im Ruhrgebiet ein AKW einen GAU hat gleich bei zig Kernen/Reaktoren.....

Daher ist in West-Deutschland sowie Süd-Deutschland bedingt der Strom billiger obwohl die Verdienste höher sind, der Anteil der Prozente des durchschnittlichen Einkommens ist dort entsprechend höher... weil Vattenfall Berlin nur noch 1,3% Atomenergie im normalen Tarif (28,08 Cent je kWh + Grundgebühr) anbietet.. ich tippe mal je nach Erdgaspreis-Entwicklung und ob wir Putins Kronjuwelen küssen oder nicht (Nord Stream II usw) auf 33-35 €-Cent für 2021 oder sogar mehr bzw. höhere Grundpreise... scheint beliebt zu sein die Grundpreise zu steigern damit der kWh-Preis nicht so sehr steigt... weil 7€ Grundgebühr oder so ist schon viel wenn man bedenkt wie elementar der Bedarf ist, wie stark die Leitungen für die Supermärkte usw. sind, (Kaufland vorhin offenes Verkaufsteil, dachte es ist eine Kamera war ein Thermometer digital... 2,4°C... was das an Energie kostet, bei ***-Tiefkühltruhe gibt es ja noch die Möglichkeit/"Pflicht" das Ding sofort wieder zu schließen, aber auch da will ich nicht wissen was drauf geht, wieviel die zahlen (Steuersubvention bzw. fehlende Energiesteuer bei Lebensmittel-Märkten?!). Kaum etwas ist ja so übel wie massives kühlen oder heizen wenn es um Strom geht......


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (8. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Kürzlich habe ich mit Resident Evil 7 angefangen, und musste leider feststellen, dass das Game bei 4K und texturen auf max. nicht stabil läuft.

Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei Zwischensequenzen stürzt das Speil bei 4k ab. Schalte ich auf 1080p zurück, läuft es stabil.

Anscheinden bin ich nicht der Einzige:
Game keeps crashing due to low memory? :: RESIDENT EVIL 7 biohazard / BIOHAZARD 7 resident evil General Discussions

Angeblich soll es helfen, die Auslagerungsdatei auf: *wird vom System verwaltet *zu stellen.

Wie dem auch sei. Ich stellt mir nur folgende Frage:

Muss eigentlich nur die Partition einen Auslagerungsdatei haben, auf der das Betriebssystem installiert ist, oder auch die, auf der das Spiel installiert wurde?

Ich habe Win10 64bit drauf. 8GB Ram.


----------



## HisN (8. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Es reicht eine Auslagerungsdatei, auf welcher Partiton oder Platte ist völlig Wumpe.
Ich würde sie auf Deiner schnellsten SSD/Platte anlegen.


----------



## Bow_Wazoo (8. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

ok danke.

Ist es denn von Vorteil die Größe selbst festzulegen, im Vergleich zu: vom System verwaltet


----------



## Keyborder (8. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Ich hatte mal ein Bug in einem Spiel, bei dem es zu Mikrorucklern kam. Nachdem ich die Auslagerungsdatei von "vom System verwaltet" geändert und eine fixe Größe zugeteilt hatte, waren die Ruckler weg.
Womöglich war eine Fragmentierung dafür verantwortlich, welche nun mal nicht ausbleibt, wenn das System diese verwaltet.

Grundsätzlich würde ich sagen reicht es aus das System verwalten zu lassen.
Da Entwickler eben nur Menschen sind, ist es nicht verkehrt auch auf einer SSD der Auslagerungsdatei eine feste Größe zuzuteilen.

Auf einer HDD solte man das sowieso tun, auf einer SSD kann es nicht verkehrt sein.

Mit der Zeit habe ich aber weiter ausgelotet und im Endeffekt Werte genommen, mit denen ich bis jetzt Problemlos fahre.
Ich zocke hauptsächlich, so nebenbei erwähnt.
Da ich das System in der Speicherverwaltung nicht beschneiden und andersrum auch nicht einen Großteil der Platte reservieren möchte habe ich mich dafür entschieden die min-Größe auf 6GB zu setzen und max 24GB.
Laut MSI Afterburner lag bisher der max-Wert bei knapp 9GB.

Die 6GB tun mir nicht weh und falls das System eben mehr benötigt ist genug Spielraum nach oben gegeben.
Probleme hatte ich mit diesen Werten seither nicht mehr. Obiges also auch nicht mehr.
Habe übrigens 16GB RAM verbaut.

Ist aber nur mein Fallbeispiel


----------



## HisN (8. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*



Keyborder schrieb:


> Laut MSI Afterburner lag bisher der max-Wert bei knapp 9GB.



Der Afterburner zeigt nur nicht die Belegung/Größe der Auslagerungsdatei an, sondern den Wert für Memory Commited. 
Das ist ein Übersetzungs-Fehler. Genau wie viele Leute ja immer über "Prozessortakt" stolpern^^
Fällt Dir spätestens dann auf, wenn Du die Auslagerungsdatei abschaltest und der Wert immer noch bei 9GB liegt


----------



## Keyborder (8. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Danke für die Richtigstellung.

Die Leistungsüberwachung hat mir den genauen Wert angezeigt, wie viel Platz tatsächlich benutzt wurde. 
Dennoch, erst ab einem gewissem erteilten Wert waren die Ruckler weg, obwohl die Leistungsüberwachung weit weniger angezeigt hat als tatsächlich zugeteilt wurde und zuvor schon als erhöhten Wert angegeben war, der als Mindestgröße eigtl funktioniert.

Warum das so ist, ist mir im Grunde egal. Sollen sich andere darüber den Kopf zerbrechen.
Es half also nur try and error.
Und Überraschung, es funktioniert.

Womöglich könnte ich den zuletzt ausgeloteten min-Wert auch als max-Wert festhalten. 
Dennoch möchte ich wie gesagt die Speicherverwaltung nicht bescheiden und muss, so denke ich, zukünftig niemals mehr die Auslagerungsdatei berücksichtigen, falls es zu irgend welchen Problemen kommt, da eigtl für meine Zwecke mehr als genug zugeteilt scheint. 
Sofern nicht sowieso eine konkrete Fehlermeldung erscheint, es wäre nicht genug freier Speicher übrig


----------



## aloha84 (8. April 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*



Bow_Wazoo schrieb:


> ok danke.
> 
> Ist es denn von Vorteil die Größe selbst festzulegen, im Vergleich zu: vom System verwaltet



Nein!
Unter windows 95-98 konnte man durch das festlegen der größe maximal 2 Prozent Leistung gewinnen......also faktisch nichts.
Vom kompletten Abschalten wurde immer gwarnt, warum sich im Internet das Gerücht verbreitete mit der Abschaltung könnte man Leistung gewinnen weiß heute niemand mehr.


----------



## Bluebird (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: Windows 10 - Auslagerungsdatei bis zu welcher RAM-Größe nötig bzw. sinnvoll?*

Die leistung kam daher das die Platten damals arsch lahm waren !
Vram aus geht immer ! man muss dann aber genug echtes Ram haben , wer meint mit 8 gb GTA5 zocken zu koennen mit Vram aus der wird Probleme bekommen ...
Sorry aber seit XP anno 2001 hab ich keine auslagerungsdatei mehr gesehen , aber ich hatte damals schon 768 mb Ram in der Kiste wo die 0815 Clowns PC vom Media Markt bestenfall 256 mb drin hatten ...


----------

